# A morte do satélite QuikSCAT



## Vince (24 Nov 2009 às 18:05)

Já se esperava há algum tempo e muitos alertas foram sendo feitos nos últimos anos para rapidamente se arranjar um substituto. Agora parece que foi de vez, o sensor de vento do satélite  avariou restando o europeu ASCAT que já era bastante limitado que este. 

Nos próximos anos será mais difícil detectar a fase inicial da formação dos ciclones tropicais, o quikscat costuma ser precioso para detectar e localizar o LLC.

Está previsto um novo que estava apenas agendado para 2015. Há também em projecto há muitos anos uma tecnologia mais avançada denominada Extended Ocean Vector Winds Mission (XOVWM) mas neste caso nem existe um plano de construção.



> *QuikSCAT, 1999 - 2009: R.I.P.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

um momento sem duvida nefasto para as entidades competentes pela previsao de sistemas tropicais
acho, tambem, estranho...senao algo negligente nao haver outros satelites com as mesmas apetencias que o substituam


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2009 às 21:00)

Isto é aquilo que se chama negligência... Programas para novas missões lunares, missões marcianas e aqui a instrumentação básica vai caindo de podre... em que país é que eu já vi isto


----------

